# Slashdot Games Four Add-ons Planned For emSins of a Solar Empire/em



## Clark Kent (Oct 23, 2008)

*Slashdot Games Four Add-ons Planned For emSins of a Solar Empire/em
By News Bot - 10-23-2008 04:42 PM
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

With the first add-on pack for Sins of a Solar Empire arriving in just under a month, publisher Kalypso Media has announced that three more add-ons are on their way as well. Gamespot has an early look at the first add-on, Entrenchment, and a couple of additional screenshots are available at Shacknews. The game's creative director, Craig Frazer, also explained their reasoning for making small expansions rather than large ones: "If PC gaming is to survive, the industry will need to be open to change. We went out on a limb with our anti-DRM stance and it paid off really well. We tried an unusually long beta period and that worked as well. Micro-expansions are just another experiment we are trying out to improve the market. These small expansions give us the opportunity to provide highly focused, high quality content within a reasonable time frame. Micro-expansions also reduce the development risk associated with 1-3 year cycles. With lower risk, we can be far more progressive in terms of gameplay and content."pa href="http://games.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/10/22/1951215amp;from=rss"img src="http://games.slashdot.org/slashdot-it.pl?from=rssamp;op=imageamp;style=h0amp;sid=08/10/22/1951215"/a/ppa href="http://games.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/10/22/1951215amp;from=rss"Read more of this story/a at Slashdot./ppa href="http://feedads.googleadservices.com/~a/2IGGhLRbFQRhiIUgfgVVcwsz2W4/a"img src="http://feedads.googleadservices.com/~a/2IGGhLRbFQRhiIUgfgVVcwsz2W4/i" border="0" ismap="true"/img/a/pimg src="http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/Slashdot/slashdotGames/~4/OO_eMW1Dro4" height="1" width="1"/

Read More...


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------

